# Gladwin County ORV Poker Run



## RivertownInn (May 15, 2015)

Take a back road and trail tour of Gladwin County on your ORV Saturday, August 15! This year the event will start and end at Rivertown Inn with registration opening at 8AM and a group departure at 10AM. Cost is $50 per Driver and $25 per Passenger. Registration fee includes Mud Course, Entertainment, Meal and T-Shirt. Plus, check out great vendors and have the chance to win great prizes! For more information visit: https://www.facebook.com/RivertownInnGladwin or http://www.gladwincountychamber.com/


----------



## RivertownInn (May 15, 2015)

12 ORVs registered for the Gladwin County ORV Poker Run! Is yours?
Take a back road and trail tour of Gladwin County on your ORV Saturday, August 15! This year the event will start and end at Rivertown Inn with registration opening at 8AM and a group departure at 10AM. Cost is $50 per Driver and $25 per Passenger. Registration fee includes Mud Course, Entertainment, Meal and T-Shirt. Plus, check out great vendors and have the chance to win great prizes! Visit http://www.gladwincountychamber.com/gladwin-county-orv-poker-run.html for more information.


----------



## RivertownInn (May 15, 2015)

ORV Poker Run Update  12 Registered!
Gladwin County Chamber of Commerce and Gladwin County EDC presents Gladwin County's 2nd Annual ORV Poker Run Saturday, August 15, 2015. This one of a kind Gladwin County event is a fun filled day of ORV riding. Take a back road and trail tour of Gladwin County on your personal ORV. Bring your family and/or friends and enjoy a full day of prizes, food, and fun.
ATVs, dirt bikes, side by sides, dune buggies and more!
65 + miles of riding
Check out some of Gladwin County's best spots!
7 stops with some surprises
Entertainment into the evening 
Vendors 
ATV obstacle course 
Prizes for best hand, oldest rider, youngest passenger and more!

The Poker Run will begin and end near Rivertown Inn located at 1220 East Cedar Avenue, Gladwin, MI 48624. All legal Off Road Vehicles are allowed to participate. Every rider must abide by all state, local, and federal laws and restrictions. All Registered vehicles must have a Michigan ORV Permit to participate.
Registered drivers will receive:
Souvenir T-Shirt (Only guaranteed if registered by August 8th)
A Meal & After Party at Rivertown Inn

To Register visit: http://www.gladwincountychamber.com/gladwin-county-orv-poker-run.html


----------



## RivertownInn (May 15, 2015)

15 ORV’s registered for the Gladwin County ORV Poker Run! Is yours?

Take a back road and trail tour of Gladwin County on your ORV Saturday, August 15! This year the event will start and end near Rivertown Inn with registration opening at 8AM and a group departure at 10AM. Plus, don't miss the after party at Rivertown with food, drinks and live music! For details visit: http://www.gladwincountyorvpokerrun.com/


----------



## RivertownInn (May 15, 2015)

57 Participants are now registered! Event is now titled Gladwin County ORV Fun Run - details here: http://www.gladwincountyorvpokerrun.com/


----------

